# Εκπομπή με θέμα το νόμο για τη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του ΥΠΕΞ



## anef (Nov 7, 2008)

Άκουσα στο κανάλι της Βουλής ότι την Κυριακή στις 5 η ώρα θα προβληθεί η εκπομπή 'Τι λέει ο νόμος' και η συζήτηση αυτή τη φορά θα είναι για το γνωστό μας νόμο (μεταφραστική υπηρεσία του ΥΠΕΞ κλπ.). Δεν πρόλαβα να δω όλους τους συμμετέχοντες, μόνο από ΚΚΕ και κάτω: Κανέλη, Μπανιάς και Αϊβαλιώτης (για τον οποίο οι φήμες λένε ότι όταν παίρνει πολλά εθνοστεντόν γίνεται Κυδωνιάτης)

Η εκπομπή θα ξαναπροβληθεί τη Δευτέρα το βράδυ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2008)

anef said:


> Αϊβαλιώτης (για τον οποίο οι φήμες λένε ότι όταν παίρνει πολλά εθνοστεντόν γίνεται Κυδωνιάτης)



Τι μου λες! Διάβαζα προχτές ότι, μαζί με τον Βελόπουλο, ζήτησε να μετονομαστεί η λεωφόρος Κηφισιάς σε Αλεξάνδρου και αμέσως σκέφτηκα «δεν κάνει πρώτα το Αϊβαλιώτης Κυδωνιάτης;». Αλλά, φυσικά, το είχε σκεφτεί ο ίδιος πρώτα.


----------

